# I made a rat video and thought I'd share!



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I had some time to myself yesterday so I thought I'd make a little rat video. It's about six minutes, and isn't amazing quality since I just used my phone for filming, but wanted to share!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP0NHBsmz9I


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

They're cute


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice video!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Adorable! <3


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Awwwww


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice video! Your ratties are very cute.


----------



## petcrazy (Jul 30, 2014)

Tango and Mango are precious <3


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

awwwie! how cute


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

What a cute video! Your ratties are very energetic and adorable


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Two good looking young guys! And I like their cage too.


----------

